
What is the actual x86 instruction decode overhead? - api
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39781273/how-much-overhead-do-actual-intel-x86-processors-had-in-order-to-pipeline
======
Out_of_Characte
Legacy instructions and compatibility overhead is always mentioned when
talking about AMD/Intel yet its completely irrelivant as that's their selling
point rather than a flaw for other companies to take advantage of. If
ARM/mips/VLIW arches or companies manage to gain marketshare in the server
industry then that means the server guys have less dependency over these very
same legacy ISA's and it would be trivial to get rid of them.

To me it seems irrelivant wether we pay 10% overhead for x86 ISA's or 0% for
an ISA that can't replace x86.

